# Song That's A Tribute to Fathers



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2017)

I thought this was nice.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I thought this was nice.




This was a Beautiful and Touching tribute to a great Dad. It brought tears to my eyes. I can only imagine what my Husband would do if one of our kids made him listen to it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 6, 2017)

That's a very nice song SB.


----------



## Brookswood (Feb 17, 2017)

Wonderful!


----------

